# Honda 1132 LED light upgrade *help*



## wrighter99 (Nov 16, 2015)

I have an 1132 that is 3-4 years old. Anyone that has used one knows that the light is crap on them. I of course want to up grade to an LED light, maybe something that fits in the existing housing. I am wondering what the electrical system will handle? What is highest wattage light I can run? Open to recommendations and suggestions.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Wrighter99 :white^_^arial^_^0^_


For output can you post the engine numbers ??

Everything you need to know and then some: http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...rading-your-snowblower-lights-led-lights.html


----------



## Bob_S (Oct 20, 2015)

Assuming the Honda is providing a DC voltage and If you know what bulb is currently being used, you can start by looking up its specifications. It should give you a voltage such as 12V and a wattage or current. Current is what you are looking for to drive an LED. If they give you wattage, then take the rated wattage and divide it by the rated voltage to get the current. It may be somewhat different as the voltage generated by the Honda is not necessarily the same as what the bulb was designed for but should be close enough. Now you need to take the rated voltage, subtract 1 -3 volts (depends on the LED) and divide by the current above. Insert a 5-10 watt resistor with a value equal to this last bit of math in series with the LED. Or, If you give me the Honda bulb part number and the LED you want to use, I can work the numbers for you.


----------



## Bob_S (Oct 20, 2015)

While writing up my response, I see a link has been made available with a lot of information. In reading a bit of the link, it appears clear that you may be dealing with AC voltage and not DC that I had hoped. In any case, if I can help after you go through the linked info, let me know.


----------



## wrighter99 (Nov 16, 2015)

Thanks for the info Bob, sorry for the delayed reply. I did see the thread on upgrading lighting and although helpful still didn't really figure our what my machine could handle in terms of wattage. The current bulb is a 15w seal light. Am wondering if the electrical output is capable of handling a higher wattage LED?


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

The max output from stock coil is 15W/1A at 12V. To get more light you need bigger coils from the older HS928/HS828. 

Check the following link 
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/787569-post32.html

part number for coil is 31510-ZE2-P31

two extra bolts to hold the extra coil in place 90017-883-000

the recoil starters, flywheel cover and flywheel need to be removed in order to swap the coils. With the right tools it shouldnt take any more than 20 minutes.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Just added a 27watt led flood light to mine last weekend. Cut my original wiring up by the bulb so I could use the original harness. No flicker at all and brighter than the original ever thought of being.


----------



## wrighter99 (Nov 16, 2015)

tinter said:


> Just added a 27watt led flood light to mine last weekend. Cut my original wiring up by the bulb so I could use the original harness. No flicker at all and brighter than the original ever thought of being.


Do you have a picture of what you installed? Where did you find the light?


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

wrighter99 said:


> Do you have a picture of what you installed? Where did you find the light?


I don't know if you have a Provincial Equipment on the Island, but there's one in Burnside, Dartmouth. It was around $30.00. Trying to find a picture, but it won't load from my phone.


----------



## Paul463 (Nov 4, 2014)

I used this, 1pcs High Current 50A 1000V Metal Case Full Bridge Rectifier KBPC5010 US Seller | eBay
And this, TMH 15W Square Shape 60 Degree LED Work Light Flood Beam Spot Lamp | eBay

It puts out plenty of light.


----------



## snowworks (Dec 16, 2015)

Just a thought. I think LED must have DC voltage and they are polarity sensitive. Put a DC volt meter on the light when it is running to see what you have. As Paul463 said use a rectifier and then a LED lamp.


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

Paul463 said:


> I used this, 1pcs High Current 50A 1000V Metal Case Full Bridge Rectifier KBPC5010 US Seller | eBay
> And this, TMH 15W Square Shape 60 Degree LED Work Light Flood Beam Spot Lamp | eBay
> 
> It puts out plenty of light.


Do you have a pic of this install? The rectifier needs a heat sink, what did you use?

Not to hijack, but I'm actually interested in installing TWO LED lights on top of my snow cab on my 2013 HS1132TAS, if anyone can help. It has the stock round light, about which I can't say enough bad things...

Mike


----------



## Paul463 (Nov 4, 2014)

mikeinri said:


> Do you have a pic of this install? The rectifier needs a heat sink, what did you use?
> 
> Not to hijack, but I'm actually interested in installing TWO LED lights on top of my snow cab on my 2013 HS1132TAS, if anyone can help. It has the stock round light, about which I can't say enough bad things...
> 
> Mike


I just bolted it to the back of the aluminum light housing.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

mikeinri said:


> Do you have a pic of this install? The rectifier needs a heat sink, what did you use?
> 
> Not to hijack, but I'm actually interested in installing TWO LED lights on top of my snow cab on my 2013 HS1132TAS, if anyone can help. It has the stock round light, about which I can't say enough bad things...
> 
> Mike



Mike the stock coil leaves much to be desired, upgrade your stock coil to duel 50w ones from the HS928 and you can put two of the following on the cab. 

2 Pcs 27W Round Flood Work Light Bar Fog Driving Lamp Truck Tractor SUV 9 LED | eBay

Check out some of my posts in the following thread pertaining to coil upgrade for GX340/GX390

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/69929-heated-grips-2016-models-4.html


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks guys. Sorry for not replying sooner, I've been diving into the various LED threads and learning a TON!

My main problem with the stock light is its location. Seems I'm constantly getting it into deep snow. I think it's there so light isn't blocked by the discharged snow?

Now that I've read more, I'm getting bigger ideas. I'm near the end of the 3-year warranty, and while I'd thought about trading it in for a new HSS, I've read enough to confirm my decision to not be a "beta-user" and I'll wait a year or two for Honda to work through the growing pains.

In the meantime, I'm now thinking about adding LEDs, and maybe hand warmers (although my hands usually sweat when I'm working), and/or linear actuators for the chute.

Has anyone added chute actuators on the HS1132 (or a 928)? 

JnC, what is the part number of the 928 coils? Are they putting out 50W each, or as a set? What voltage are they running? Is there a source of info for this stuff?

Mike


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

*I used these 2 led lights on my 928*

And a few red leds on the rear,however I had to use the stock bracket up front after to get the height to clear the bucket extension


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

2 Pcs 27W Round Flood Work Light Bar Fog Driving Lamp Truck Tractor 

That is the exact light I installed on my machine, just wired it directly. No flicker whatsoever, unless I'm getting older and blinder. Anything is possible. I only installed one of them but it made a world of difference.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

*led*



tinter said:


> 2 Pcs 27W Round Flood Work Light Bar Fog Driving Lamp Truck Tractor
> 
> That is the exact light I installed on my machine, just wired it directly. No flicker whatsoever, unless I'm getting older and blinder. Anything is possible. I only installed one of them but it made a world of difference.




No thats right there is no flicker at all, just wired right into the original wire from old light, im running 2 square led's and on sides,back,and down below the top led up by my controls im running 4 red leds,i'm just into dressing things up,lol, also I had 2 honda 724s last year which never had either battery or Electric start that I was also running the same 2 leds on each one that never flickered either


----------

